# Mini Review of the Cadex 18.50 18g nailer



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi All,

I finally got tired of the cheap hitachi 18g nailer I had been using. I ordered up the Cadex 18.50. I was choosing between three nailers:

1. Max 18g http://www.amazon.com/Max-NF255-ST-18-18-Gauge-Nailer/dp/B002F9M7AK
This one looked nice, but didn't have a blower. It also cost over twice as much as the Cadex.

2. Omer 18g http://www.amazon.com/OMER-HD-Gauge...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275173135&sr=1-1
I liked this one due to Omer's reputation and that it is made in Italy rather than Taiwan. It doesn't have a blower and it is $100 more than the Cadex.

3. Cadex 18g http://www.amazon.com/Cadex-CB18-50...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275173355&sr=1-1
I picked the Cadex over the others for the blower (I have really loved having it on my Hitachi 15g)

Some observations on the Cadex that aren't clear from their promotional information:
1. The depth control wheel is metal and is easy to use (one of my biggest grips on the hitachi)
2. It has a dryfire lockout that does work well.
3. It has a stated maximum pressure of 105psi.
4. It wont countersink a brad into Fir trim with the "no mar" tip attached.
5. It will countersink into almost anything w/o the soft tip and with the psi dialed to 105. It tested it by shooting a 2" brad into the side of a oak cabinet stile.
6. There is an easy and reversible way to disable the safety, not that I would ever do that.

I haven't used it on a job yet, so I can't give a full review or endorsement.

I would be interested to know if the Omer will countersink a 2" brad with it's soft tip attached.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Well?
How about an exhaustive review now that it's been 5 months? :clap:
Is it a good gun? Would you buy it again? Is it loud? Can it fit in tight places etc?

I talked to the owner/rep. of Woodworking Specialties who is the Cadex distibutor to Amazon and others. He also does the same for Omer, Max, and Nikle. He has many good things to say about the Cadex so I was wondering what you thought of it.

By the way, you mentioned in the quick review that with the no-mar tip installed it didn't countersink as much as you'd like. The Rep. said they have a longer driver available in response to the user feedback concerning that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am in need of a new 18ga nailer.

The Cadex is on the top of my list.

I was looking at the Cadex, Grex and Omer.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I got a Grex and it leaked air right out of the box (1/3rd of the "O" ring was missing), I returned it. I've looked at the Max their new models are less money but not here in Canada yet. Cadex has made it to the top of my list


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I read some reviews of the Cadex 23ga on amazon and some people mentioned what great customer service this guy at Woodworker Specialties gave them (the company who supplies Cadex to Amazon) and corrected some issue they had. Anyways, I went on his site and looked at their stuff then called him. If I were to paraphrase what he said concerning finishing nailers:

Max: Great guns but overpriced. (keep in mind he sells other guns that are very expensive)
Nikle: Good, lots of models discontinued difficult to get parts.
Cadex: Very good. The 23 ga is the best there is. The 18 ga had some complaints about the driver not being long enough to countersink w/ the no mar tip on. Now he can get longer drivers. Also he said most love the blower, the odd person doesn't like the added body size and lever.
Omer: Very good. I believe he thinks they make the best 18 ga. But with the new/longer Cadex 18 ga driver he didn't seem so sure. Sounds like the Omer guns are great for production (as in built to last)

Thats what he seemed to think of the top finishing guns. He doesn't sell Grex and I didn't ask him about them... 

I wanted to hear from someone who owns one because the 18 ga are on sale for about $150 on his website. Thinking I might get one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Grex 23ga pinner and I think it is top of the heap for one's that shoot 2" pins.
I used the Nickle, Omer and Cadex extensively before buying the Grex. 


I had limited use of the grex 15ga angled nailer, it was all right but, didn't seem any better then my current bostitch.

I think Cadex stepped up their other trim nailers to a level closer to their 23ga pin nailers. 
I believe the grex, cadex and maybe one other brand, share the same body and driver configuration on their 23ga pinners.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have the little Grex pinner (1-3/8"), and it hasn't given me even a hint of a problem. It is the best I have used. I have heard a lot of bad about their 18g, though. Luv the Max, but that Cadex looks interesting. Omer does make some good equipment. Not as flashy, but dead reliable.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I believe the grex, cadex and maybe one other brand, share the same body and driver configuration on their 23ga pinners.


'cept the air nozzle Nuts on identical.

Well, after reading this thread, I got an email that my PayPal transfer went through... So I've got a Cadex 18g. on order.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey All,

I've really enjoyed using the Cadex 18g. I love the blower.

The safety is very intuitive in that it is almost always depressed in any situation that I want to nail (this was not the case with my previous hitachi)

Another great feature is the rear exhaust.

The above being said I will be ordering the longer driver mentioned above (thanks for the tip)

I've only put about one to two boxes of nails through it, so I can't comment on longevity.

Overall I am happy


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

not sure how much the longer driver costs but Bob at Woodworker Specialties is really helpfull. If anybody is thinking of buying the Cadex make sure to specify, i'm not sure they come with them automatically or not.

I ended up going out to see him and bought the 18 ga Cadex. Seems nice, fairly quiet compared to my old PCable. Little thicker in the body (because of the blower) but otherwise the same size. Has a "slow" shot compared to the "crack" of some finish nailers.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

UPS just delivered mine last night... Next two jobs won't require finish nailers... but my trusty hammer and nails, geeze I hope I can remember how to do that!

He was a little surprised when I phoned to make sure I got the new longer pin (he only made the change a little while ago and has not gotten the "production" run in yet), as they just introduced it. So thanks for that info because I would have been disappointed by another manufacture.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

no problem, glad it was in time! I'm also glad I called him to ask his opinion of the different brands otherwise I wouldn't have known either.


----------

